# Adventure to Captivus



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

This has been "about to come out" for like a year and a half. Has anyone heard updates?

Adventure to Captivus


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

As of six months ago, the video had stalled in the editing phase. Haven't heard anything since, but I'm supposed to be emailed whenever it's available.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Its actually done, I've had a finished copy for several months now. Not sure what the hold up is, although last I heard they want to re-do the cover to start selling it in Holland.

The video looks awesome too (call me biased) - it will be worth the wait. The editing and film quality really is first-rate.

-Evan


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't care if you're biased or not, I'm sure the video is great! I recall reading the article on the website. I'm sure the video will be worth the wait. 

Any idea when it will be available?


----------

